# Dog walker/pet visits Ivybridge Devon



## Ivywalker (May 4, 2011)

If you need someone reliable to walk your dogs/visit pets while you are out at work or on holiday I can help!! This could be a one off visit or regular!! I am CRB checked and insured. Limited space for overnight stays. Please contact me for more information:smile:


----------

